# Borosilicate tad containers and frog huts



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been making borosilicate glass functional decor for my terrariums for a little while now but I would like to start offering these on a small scale to the hobby soon.

I would love some feedback and I would appreciate any suggestions that help improve functionality or make them more appealing to hobbyists. Seriously, what do YOU think?

You can check out the beginnings of a tank I've started that will be oriented around similar glass pieces I am making: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/153145-20g-drip-wall-custom-glass-fixtures.html

The benefits of using this material is that it is strong, lightweight, completely bio-compatible, it does not break down, it can be chemically disinfected, put in the dishwasher and even autoclaved. It's the same type of glass cookware, beakers and other scientific equipment and most glass pipes are made of.

*Tadpole deposit vessels. *




*Pods. Can serve as hides or lay sites for terrestrial frogs.*










The vessels in the first two pictures where made with ranitomeya and pumilio in mind. The pods where designed with tincs, leucs, phyllobates and other larger, more terrestrial frogs in mind.

I'm not sure what I will be pricing them at and while I don't really want to discuss it yet I realize it is a critical issue in being able to give complete, accurate feedback. At this point I'm thinking these would probably start at around $20 per piece and go up depending on size and complexity. I realize that they may not be for everyone at that price point but compare prices to other glass art industries (marbles, beads, pipes, etc.) and even artificial resin and plastic terrarium decor and I think it's reasonable. These are one of a kind pieces that will last longer then you if taken care of.

What do you think? Comments, critiques and suggestions please


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

Wow, these are actually really cool!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Love it....I would be interested for sure...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Really nice! I sort of hate the idea of frogs mucking them up, but I am sure I could get over it ;-)


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

BrainBug said:


> It's the same type of glass cookware, beakers and other scientific equipment and most glass pipes are made of.


As a scientist I can confirm this lol. The should also be really easy to clean and really durable. I never understood why pots and pans aren't offered made out of this.

Also very pretty. I wish i could blow glass


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

they are gorgeous..gets the mind going as to what the other parts of a viv would "go with" such works of art...good luck with them...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hypostatic said:


> As a scientist I can confirm this lol. The should also be really easy to clean and really durable. I never understood why pots and pans aren't offered made out of this.
> 
> Also very pretty. I wish i could blow glass


Because the risk of shattering does increase with high heat.
Pyrex, borscilliate, German laboratory glass all share similar properties. 
Pyrex already has quite the lockdown on glass cookware. Probably cheaper than borscilliate

These look great.
Reminds me of my younger days when I had all kinds of stuff made out of brightly colored glass


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Absolutely interested. Possibility of making some kind of glass petri-dish type thing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Because the risk of shattering does increase with high heat.
> Pyrex, borscilliate, German laboratory glass all share similar properties.
> Pyrex already has quite the lockdown on glass cookware. Probably cheaper than borscilliate
> 
> ...


Pyrex is borosilicate, it's a brand. You are right, they have the cookware market.

If annealed properly borosilicate is extremely resilient when it comes to thermal shock which is why it makes such great cook ware and scientific equipment. However, I imagine with thinks like pans a lot of people would be doing things like taking it straight from the hot stove to cold water. I do believe this would put stress on the glass and being as large a company as Pyrex it might be to big of a liability.

Thank you. I can make you some of that brightly colored glass of your yesteryears if you ever feel like taking a little time travel 

Thanks for the kind words everybody.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, think about taking a hot Pyrex pan right off the stove, and setting it in a cold steel sink and blasting it with cold water.


As a scientist, I've broken a lot of Pyrex bottles from thermal shock. Hot to cold to hot to cold etc. or hot glass on a cold lab bench. I've also had Pyrex baking dishes explode in the oven on me.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Fantastica said:


> Absolutely interested. Possibility of making some kind of glass petri-dish type thing?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Thanks. One of my next projects will be making cocohut style shelters that can fit over petri-dishes. Petri-dishes themselves are a great idea but it would be quite difficult for me to make a 2-piece petri-dish at a reasonable price. While I've never seen them I wouldn't be surprised if somebody is already manufacturing them, doing it by hand though would be quite tedious.

Feel free to PM me if you would like to discuss getting some things made. I'm at least a couple weeks out before I can start making custom orders but let me know what you where thinking about.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

BrainBug said:


> Pyrex is borosilicate, it's a brand. You are right, they have the cookware market.
> 
> If annealed properly borosilicate is extremely resilient when it comes to thermal shock which is why it makes such great cook ware and scientific equipment. However, I imagine with thinks like pans a lot of people would be doing things like taking it straight from the hot stove to cold water. I do believe this would put stress on the glass and being as large a company as Pyrex it might be to big of a liability.


You know, come to think of it, I think I HAVE read that someone tried releasing glass pots (maybe it was pyrex) and the people that were breaking them somehow.

I haven't broken any lab glasswear through useage conditions that would be similar to what I'd be cooking at home though -- but then again I've never had to rapidly heat/cool/heat/cool stuff.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I really like these containers. The wartier and more elongate you could make these the more if like them.

You can already buy Pyrex Petri dishes, probably easier than making them by hand


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

frogparty said:


> As a scientist, I've broken a lot of Pyrex bottles from thermal shock. Hot to cold to hot to cold etc. or hot glass on a cold lab bench. I've also had Pyrex baking dishes explode in the oven on me.


Yeah, I think you really gotta watch out for that with older lab ware too.

Holy smokes on the oven though. Wow, that's scary. Just curious, was it an older, heavier used piece?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah. Pyrex brand actually sent me a replacement- I sent them a pic of the inside of my oven- shards of Pyrex dish and banana bread everywhere


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love how these look. I would be in for a few.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Yeah. Pyrex brand actually sent me a replacement- I sent them a pic of the inside of my oven- shards of Pyrex dish and banana bread everywhere


Messy and delicious. Reminds me of the time I put all my silverwear including the plastic tray holding them into the oven when I bombed my old place for fleas. A few days later I forgot they where there and went to preheat the oven. It was the only time I had to use a fire extinguisher and evacuate my house, black smoke everywhere. The best part was the entire day it took me with a metal scraper scraping melted plastic off of every surface in my oven.

As far as warty and elongated (glass vessels) go I can certainly do that. If you sketched something up I can probably make it.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> As a scientist I can confirm this lol. The should also be really easy to clean and really durable. I never understood why pots and pans aren't offered made out of this.
> 
> Also very pretty. I wish i could blow glass


Doesn't transfer heat that well so outside of long oven cooking it wouldn't be good for stoves, grills and so on. Plus I bet you broke a glass or two in your day as a scientist. Wouldn't have happened with metal!

Also you shouldn't put metal through the shock of high heat to ice cold water either, in all cases glass, metal or plastic people do it, I watch my woman do it all the time. It can warp a pan or cause the coating to come off early. Oh well more money for Wal-Mart.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Well things in general break if you're a klutz lol


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Inadvertently I put my ancient, family heirloom 12 inch cast iron pan into a cold sink...horrified to see it break....


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutely true about the transfer of heat Pubfiction.

Ouch Judy, that cast iron stuff isn't cheap, being an heirloom too


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice stuff! I would think the ones that are not smooth would be much more difficult to clean. 

I've got a warped pan. Love it. Got it for a couple bucks and it still works great!!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

daggekko said:


> Very nice stuff! I would think the ones that are not smooth would be much more difficult to clean.
> 
> I've got a warped pan. Love it. Got it for a couple bucks and it still works great!!



Thank you. The textured ones would be a little bit harder to clean then the smooth ones but nothing a scrub brush wouldn't make fast work out of. I'm wondering if certain types of moss or plants could cling to such a surface, that would be pretty neat.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

BrainBug said:


> Thank you. The textured ones would be a little bit harder to clean then the smooth ones but nothing a scrub brush wouldn't make fast work out of. I'm wondering if certain types of moss or plants could cling to such a surface, that would be pretty neat.


In the right conditions moss will climb up the vertical glass of a viv, so I'm sure a curved glass surface would be no problem. 
I really like the idea of these. Any chance of the pigments interacting with the environment, or would they be completely inert?

Edit: Just realized that you were at the last Microcosm with some of your glass. Will you be vending or attending again this year?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

These pigments should all be vivarium safe, as they are encased in inert glass


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Dane said:


> In the right conditions moss will climb up the vertical glass of a viv, so I'm sure a curved glass surface would be no problem.
> I really like the idea of these. Any chance of the pigments interacting with the environment, or would they be completely inert?
> 
> Edit: Just realized that you were at the last Microcosm with some of your glass. Will you be vending or attending again this year?


Good point. I'm looking forward to seeing what they look like covered in moss. I've been thinking about trying some of that Folius moss mix. I guess I'll have to get some and see if it will grow straight on the textured glass.

I've thought about things leaching from the glass because there are metals and such that they use to create colors. I can tell you that I have used colored and clear, even silver fumed borosilicate in everything from aquariums to body piercings (when I used to pierce we would use glass extensively in larger sized piercings) with nothing ever noticeably leaching from or reacting to the materials in the glass. That being said I feel 100% confident that the materials in the glass would not leach into the environment and do harm to plants or animals.

With a new baby I don't think we will be vending at Microcosm this this year but I would like to see if I can get away for the weekend, maybe even bring the new family to attend. I do love Microcosm more then any other of the conferences, expos and conventions we go to.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

BrainBug said:


> Pyrex is borosilicate, it's a brand. You are right, they have the cookware market.
> 
> If annealed properly borosilicate is extremely resilient when it comes to thermal shock which is why it makes such great cook ware and scientific equipment. However, I imagine with thinks like pans a lot of people would be doing things like taking it straight from the hot stove to cold water. I do believe this would put stress on the glass and being as large a company as Pyrex it might be to big of a liability.
> 
> ...


Is Pyrex still made of borosilicate? An article in the past year in *Consumer Reports* says they are no longer using borosilicate to save money. It was accompanied with a photo of a Pyrex baking pan that shattered on someone when she removed it from her oven.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I sense a "hot coffee" lawsuit....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be unfortunate if true. People who have used borscilliate pyrex for years and gotten used to how it performs will get a surprise when it cracks/shatters/explodes from thermal shock


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Could you make mushrooms that fit over Led string lights?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yes, Ive seen that done before. Throw some DICHRO into the glass for that extra awesom emetallic reflective look!!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

BrainBug said:


> Thanks. One of my next projects will be making cocohut style shelters that can fit over petri-dishes. .........


I really like your work and am very sad you won't be vending at Microcosm.
Having the pods fit over a petri dish would be great, but having it fit just inside the top of a petri dish might even be better IMO.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Could you make mushrooms that fit over Led string lights?


Perhaps. Can you send me the specs and pics of the lights and perhaps a sketch of what you would want?


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

phender said:


> I really like your work and am very sad you won't be vending at Microcosm.
> Having the pods fit over a petri dish would be great, but having it fit just inside the top of a petri dish might even be better IMO.


Thank you. Thats a good idea as well. 

If we make it down to attend I can always throw some glass on my carry-on. Vending isn't completely out of the question yet just very unlikely. A couple of my buddies are talking about getting a booth together, one of them is the dude who had the cold water aquatics table last year.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

BrainBug said:


> Perhaps. Can you send me the specs and pics of the lights and perhaps a sketch of what you would want?


I was thinking about it more and I might try just making some myself by molding some out of clay then casting them in clear acrylic... But if it is something you wanted to try, most led christmas lights use similar bulb size.



Basically you'd just need something that could fit over the little clear cylinder bulb...









I was thinking about stuff a long the lines of these, but able to be fit onto standard led light strings...

















More info/pics...
Reclaimed Wood Sprout LED Mushroom Lights | Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

What a great idea! I think that would be doable. I just need to find the stock tubing that would fit over the bulb and build the mushroom up from there, as long as the glass is over clear or somewhat transparent they should glow like that.

If you decide to cast them please keep us updated. Thats cool stuff.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

The mods advised me to post this :http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/154497-borosilicate-glass-functional-decor.html

Please direct all inquiries regarding purchasing and ordering there and keep this thread to suggestions, design and material questions, and all other comments not related to purchasing.

Thank you!


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I assume having a type of stake sticking out of the bottom of the pods would be possible so you'd be able to stab it into backgrounds or substrate? Or someway to make attaching a suction cup a possibility?

BTW these are awesome. They seem ideal for a decorative tank with flowering plants but also for a purely functional breeding tank.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Brain those are amazing. I'm totally interested in them.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Definetly interested.. Id like to know when these will be available??


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I could go for a mushroom hut or 2. Maybe looking something like the mario bro's mushroom. When you get a chance toss me a ballpark cost.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys, just a quick update on the glass. 

So I've had some of the vessels with the more organic looking brown/beige/metallic textured glass on the outside for close to a year now. That color is a striking color which means it has a lot of silver in it, which causes it to 'strike' or change color when annealed. I recently noticed that the vessels have changed color, almost the way silver fumed pipes change color with use. The silver in the glass must have oxidized or something and the colors have become slightly more opaque and light pinks and blues have developed. It does not seem to be a tarnish or rust, The animals in all the enclosures are fine, it has not left any residue on the substrate or leaf litter and I can't rub or scrape it off. I feel fairly confident it isn't leaching into the environment but the mere fact that it is reacting makes me uncomfortable to offer any type of 'striking' colors to the public unless I encase them completely in clear so a couple of the ones I have posted previous will be unavailable. 

I did some looking around on aquarium and glass forums and found a couple threads about using both colored borosilicate glass and soda lime glass in aquariums, with multiple people posting they keep borosilicate decor in there aquariums with no ill effect to the inhabitants and 0 first hand accounts of anyone ever having problems with it. I also called Glass Alchemy (the manufacturer of the colored glass I use) and asked them about the components of any of the colors they make leaching out when kept in water or moist environments and said they have never heard of that happening and seemed confident it would not happen. Still, I feel better about not offering 'striking' colors to the public.

In regards to being able to stick them in the foam backgrounds; yes I can do that. The end that sticks in the foam will be 2, 2" long tapered spikes that stick in and secure it to the background.


I have also had lots of inquiries about doing them with suction cups but with the amount my film canisters fall down and with how hard the glass is I just wouldn't feel safe doing that. This past weekend someone had suggested using magnets. I think that's a great idea and I just happen to have several sizes of rare earth magnets in my junk drawer so I will probably be working on some prototypes in the near future.

I'll be putting a classified listing up this week of the glass pods I have made and available and will be working on orders and prototypes shortly after that. Thanks again for all the comments and interest.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

radiata said:


> Is Pyrex still made of borosilicate? An article in the past year in *Consumer Reports* says they are no longer using borosilicate to save money. It was accompanied with a photo of a Pyrex baking pan that shattered on someone when she removed it from her oven.


According to Wikipedia the American made Pyrex is no longer borosilicate but is now made of tempered soda lime glass. Definitely not a change for the better.


----------



## DarkElvis (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice stuff. I'd like to see an "inside out " piece


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm excited to post that I just finished with a first round of a new design I made that will allow you to attach the pods to the walls of your vivariums. 

Since I've started making the pods people have inquired about doing them with suction cups to replace the film canisters we frequently use. I never felt comfortable using suction cups with the glass because they are a little heavier and whole lot harder then the film canisters and with the amount the suction cups fail in my tanks I thought it could be dangerous. 

Last weekend at the PDX Reptile Expo a gentleman suggested magnets. Genius! I already use similar magnet type clips to mount large tillandsia in my tanks so a little glass pod should be no problem.

I made them the same way I do the regular pods but I flatten one side and make an indent to attach the magnet. After annealing and cooling I use lapidary epoxy to glue a 1/2" neodymium-iron-boron rare earth magnet to the indent in the glass and after the epoxy cures I seal the magnet and epoxy in 100% silicone to prevent anything from leaching and prevent the magnet from corroding.

I'm very pleased with how they turned out. The magnet holds strong with water in the pods and is not hard to adjust and move along the wall if necessary. The magnet that attaches outside the tank is very slim and will fit perfectly between 2 vertical conversion tanks side by side.

*5 pods with magnets epoxied in, before coating with silicone.*


*View of magnet outside tank*




*5 magnet pods, 6 pod tree, 7 pods in foam wall, 6 pods on or around floor of tank.*


*x3, 20g conversions. Buddha drip wall, Glass pod drip wall, and new build. *


I'll be working on making some available here on Dendroboard very soon. They will be posted in the classifieds section when they are ready.

Suggestions and comments welcome.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

BrainBug said:


> Hey guys. I'm excited to post that I just finished with a first round of a new design I made that will allow you to attach the pods to the walls of your vivariums.
> 
> Since I've started making the pods people have inquired about doing them with suction cups to replace the film canisters we frequently use. I never felt comfortable using suction cups with the glass because they are a little heavier and whole lot harder then the film canisters and with the amount the suction cups fail in my tanks I thought it could be dangerous.
> 
> ...


Dang I really like those pods with magnets....These are far nicer then canisters....earth tones would be great too....Great job Devin.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Those containers look super nice. And good call on the magnets, sir (or miss).


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

If you would like to send one to me I would be happy to test them out for you. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been working with glass for over half my life, and I have to say, just beautiful!! I'm jealous. I've always thought about taking up glass blowing someday.
Anyway, I just had to comment, as anything glass makes me sit up and take note.
I also wanted to point out that if you going to use artificial materials in your viv, you can't go safer than glass! Personally, I would not have any fears or concerns about their safety.

Why don't you fly out to Colorado and give me some lessons!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I picked up a couple at the portland expo and my frogs are still just getting used to them, but one of my vanzos decided that he likes the white glass better than the canisters! He was hanging out in it one all day long. 

Just wanted to confirm that frogs will use them

John


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I appreciate the kind comments.

Pumilo; if you're ever in Oregon your more then welcome to swing by for a free demo.

FroggyKnight; it was nice meeting you at the expo, thanks for the update. Please let me know if any breeding activity goes on in the glass for you.

I should have the first batch of the magnet pods up for sale by Sunday in the classifieds.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

they are just beautiful...will start to save my pennies....one concern about the magnets--I have used them for fans in the viv and read about their close proximitry affecting electronics as well as computers...should that be of any concern?? And if you've never played with them...be prepared...they are SUPER strong...not like your childhood toys.


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to do tech work for Pilchuck glass school (Chihuly was one of the founders). Most of the work I did was in the Seattle office, but I did get to go up to the actual school in Stanwood a number of times. The entire campus is amazing, and I got to go on private tours of the facilities and annual auction items. I have no idea how the things donated by former students for the auction are even possible to make out of glass. Mind blowing. 

Your pieces are beautiful-- I really like them, but so far I've kept most of my vivs as natural looking as possible. Any chance there will be future rounds of these in more subtle colors?


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Judy- Good point. I would say do not keep these adjacent to a fan or pump and try to position them at least a few inches away from motors or electronics. Honestly as long as you didn't slap the magnet directly on the device you would be probably be ok but just to be safe heed the above warning. Magnets can potentially do damage to computers, monitors and televisions and credit cards so be careful.

Clifford- Yeah, it's amazing what some people are doing in glass right now. What's interesting is that I think the current innovators, at least in borosilicate, are pipe makers. These guys are using classic and new techniques to create pieces that are $20k+.

I will be working with a variety of colors. The striking colors make some really nice earth tones with really nice variants throughout but I have had these seem to oxidize in my tank and change color (light blue hues and pinks.) While they have not seemed to harm my animals or have an effect on the environment just the fact that they reacted makes me uncomfortable to offer them to the public (it could also be that I'm mistaken and I used a different striking color then I used on a newer run and forgot) I may do some clear coated striking ones but I will be working with a variety of other colors that won't react to environmental conditions. That being said I would be happy to make them for you and feel pretty safe about doing so as long as you where making an informed decision.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

hmmmm...what kinda pipes??? Colorado kinda pipes??? Just askin....


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

Judy, don't forget, WA voted too.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Its gonna be an interesting sunday.....

John


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah... they'll be packing super bowls. Go Hawks!

Yeah Judy Colorado/Washington style. Couple interesting documentaries are Degenerate Arts  and Operation Pipeworks: Glass Pipe Blowing Video Documentary. Glass Pipes - Glass Pipes.org always features amazing artists as well.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

New magnet pods available here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/158754-new-glass-tad-pods-magnets.html


----------



## dcbrown (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd buy a few of those for sure. It reminds me of the Czechoslovakian glass the wife collects.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know how many you're selling but rest assured I will be buying some this summer.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the comments and the business. 

I'll probably do one more batch to release here on DB and then start making a small stash to sell at Microcosm and perhaps take to Frog Day.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll try to post some of the other things I make here every once in a while too.

*Alien anemone hut for opae ula shrimp tank.*


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

you should open a etsy store


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

I got my custom ordered pods in today. They look absolutely amazing, even better in person! I got 3, 2 matching red ones with one being larger. They are sitting on the floor. And then a smaller yellow/orange one that fit perfectly in one if the potting areas I built into the background. It sits in a fern and I bet it gets used.


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

Another, this is the larger one.


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

The one in the plant!


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I just watched this netflix movie called degenerative art or something like that. It was about pipe makers. Showed some awesome stuff on there. Are you going to make some coconut size pieces that are large enough for a couple grown terribilis to fit inside of? Or are you limited on the size you can make?


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys, just a quick update. 

I started a vendor feedback thread here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/158074-brainbug-devin-mense.html If you purchase anything from me please feel free to leave feedback, I would greatly appreciate it.

I have seen some pictures of eggs and a tadpole deposited in the sitting glass vessels so that's pretty awesome. Please feel free to post pictures on this thread of your glass in use.

From my own experiences I have found that the magnet pods I am currently making don't hold as strong in 40g tanks. I've put them in all my other tanks up to a 18" x 18" x 24" Zoo Med and 20g conversions with no problem but in my 40g breeder conversion the glass seems to be just thick enough to make them a bit wobbly. I'm currently working on some 2 magnet designs for thicker tanks.

I just put up a post for another 10 magnet pods here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/166650-glass-magnet-tad-pods-spring-sale.html#post1839098

While I won't be vending this year at Microcosm I will be attending and have worked it out with another vendor to have a small selection of some pods there. I also plan to put a small batch in for the auction too. Tickets and hotel booked, can't wait!


----------



## Pequenalulu (Dec 30, 2013)

Are you still making or selling these? They are wonderful and I'd love to buy a couple. 
Thanks


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

My reticulata sure like them. These were from a month or more ago but yesterday I saw my pair in one again! 

May2014 group 398 by daggekko, on Flickr

May2014 group 382 by daggekko, on Flickr

May2014 group 381 by daggekko, on Flickr


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

If you make a cocohut/petri combo I would be interested, great stuff man

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats what I need. A cocohut that big frogs can use. These are awesome. We need more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Guys! Thanks so much for posting pics and the kind words. A large cocohut style piece will be something I will work on in the future.

In the mean time my little glass terrarium pendants are in a contest on Uncommon Goods. It would mean a great deal to me if you went and checked it out. If you like my piece please give it a "thumbs up" vote. After this round the top 4 will go on to be judged by the company buyers. The winner gets cash and a contract. Thanks so much, here is a link to my creation: 

http://www.uncommongoods.com/voting/product/58408/air-plant-terrarium-pendant


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who voted so far in regards to the above post. Please keep voting or tell your friends, 3 days left until this first round of the contest ends.

Thanks again!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

One day left to vote. 

Top 3 go on to next round. 

It would appear I'm currently in a close 3rd.

Please check it out and if you like it give me a "thumbs up" vote. Thanks!

http://www.uncommongoods.com/voting/product/58408/air-plant-terrarium-pendant


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Got my vote in! Good stuff Devin, I gotta get my hands on a few of these soon!
Good luck!


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

I sent a vote your way - good luck to you!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate it.

8 hours left and I'm tied for 3rd with votes. Yipes! I think top 3 go on to be judged by company buyers.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

My vote can be bought


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I think these containers are downright beautiful. However, I've had occasion in the past to use transparent containers for tads, and I have an issue with them. When a fruit fly inadvertently drops into one of them, a hungry frog will strike at the outside of the container trying to get at the movement it believes to be some moving bug within striking range. I've seen similar problems with a frog trying to capture a bug in the enclosure next to the one it is living in.

Is this a real problem, or am I sympathetically overreacting?

TIA...


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

oddlot said:


> My vote can be bought



Just not in the parking lot of a show.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

radiata said:


> I think these containers are downright beautiful. However, I've had occasion in the past to use transparent containers for tads, and I have an issue with them. When a fruit fly inadvertently drops into one of them, a hungry frog will strike at the outside of the container trying to get at the movement it believes to be some moving bug within striking range. I've seen similar problems with a frog trying to capture a bug in the enclosure next to the one it is living in.
> 
> Is this a real problem, or am I sympathetically overreacting?
> 
> TIA...


That's a good point. I see this everytime I feed my tinctorius, they always go the edge of the tank and start drooling over their neighbiors flies. I've noticed this for years but I've never seen any physical signs of damage to the frogs (nose rub, etc.) so going by that I would say its probably ok physically but it's hard to not feel for the little guys. I imagine it would be like if you where starving and someone offered you a sandwich with an invisible forcefield around it (and you where to occupied with trying to get that sandwich that you didn't notice the hundred sandwiches that all of a sudden just filled up your home.)


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

So??? Did you make the top 3?


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> So??? Did you make the top 3?


Hey man! Sorry for the super delayed response.

In regards to the contest at Uncommon Goods, yes I made the top three! However I did not win the $ or contract. I inquired about who actually won and they refused to tell me, they merely responded "You'll have to check the site for when we announce it." I check back frequently and they still have not posted who won, it still says "results pending" above every entry and it's been months and months now. It's hard not to jump to assumptions that they simply chose not to award a winner and where just to chicken $h!+ to say but I'll keep checking. Thanks for your votes and support though. Will you be at Microcosm in Washington in 2015? I hope to see you guys again, we'll be vending again this year since it's closer to home.

Also, for everyone else, I've been working hard on more pods all day yesterday and I will be today as well. Back orders should be finished and ready for magnets, then sealing magnets by tomorrow and I should have a new batch ready to post again in 1-2 weeks. Thanks for all your interest!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the batch of magnet frog pods that I completed last week:

































A lot of these where spoken for and have already been shipped. I'll be making a listing in the classifieds section for all remaining pods either Monday or Tuesday when I get home from work. Please do not PM me to purchase these until they are listed in the classifieds. I appreciate it kindly.

Thanks again to everyone who has expressed interest in or purchased these pods and to everyone who has posted comments, ideas, suggestions and feedback in this thread. I really do appreciate it. It provides me with continued inspiration and motivation to improve and make new things our frogs can use.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks good Devin. You seem to have started a fad with these. I saw dendrobati selling them now as well.
When you get around to it let me know when you think you'll get the ones with the stems going. The wife really likes the color orange if you do requests


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Jesse, I'll keep that in mind and try to get a couple orange stemmed pods made in the next few weeks. Maybe the red/orange/yellow style?

Yes, I've seen the pods that Dendrobati are making. A couple friends notified me the day they posted them on their Facebook. Needless to say I was displeased that someone else was sourcing out what I have been making for over a year. 

I contacted them directly and am currently still discussing the situation with them. To their credit they seem to be very nice people. I actually ordered a couple pods from them to compare but before I post any public comparrisons I would like to see where our conversations go. I will however say I stand behind my design and I think if anyone ordered from both myself and my competition they would not be disappointed with what they receive from me, in fact I stand behind that with a money back satisfaction guarantee.

Oh, and the new batch will be up in the classifieds as soon as the mods approve it


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll pm you to talk more.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Just placed the custom pods. They add a great color to the Viv.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

R. imitator Varadero. You can see the tadpole under the bubble.

Obviously it's rotated 90 degrees, but I can't figure this out on my phone.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome pictures guys. Thanks for posting. 

Ralph, thats fantastic! I just found a tad in one of the glass pods in my vanzolini tank, I was stoked. I'll try to get a photo soon.

Also, have a new batch of 12 magnet pods that I just need to photograph and post. Hopefully they will be in the classifieds section by the weekend.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

It's actually very cool, because the tadpole can be very well visualized, and watching the parents make their daily egg deposits and then watching the tadpole eat is pretty amazing. I had a question though - would it make sense to put a little piece of Indian almond leaf into the pod since it isn't a natural site and is too high in the tank to have any plant debris falling in? I don't know how many people have let the parents fully raise a tadpole in one of them so far.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Calivet said:


> It's actually very cool, because the tadpole can be very well visualized, and watching the parents make their daily egg deposits and then watching the tadpole eat is pretty amazing. I had a question though - would it make sense to put a little piece of Indian almond leaf into the pod since it isn't a natural site and is too high in the tank to have any plant debris falling in? I don't know how many people have let the parents fully raise a tadpole in one of them so far.


I wouldn't add anything to the water. In nature, the tadpole depositing sites are often flushed by rain water and there isn't a high level of tannins or other organic matter. Adding some leaves wouldn't be bad, but it definitely is not necessary.

John


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Excellent point Ralph. While I'm not sure how beneficial it would be I don't think putting a small piece of almond leaf or java moss in the pods would be a bad idea.

John, well said.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, here we are 10 weeks later I didn't add anything to the pod, and let the parents do all the work.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Ralph, that's awesome! Thank you for posting that picture.

Here are some preview pictures of the pods I made for the Tesoros auction tomorrow.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I was clearing out some peperomia from my vanzo tank and was surprised to see this hiding behind a clump.


Eggs in glass background pod hatching and mama & papa coming to transport into other pods. Notice tadpole on top frogs back.


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

That a nice little surprise! Congrats!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

My newest batch of pods just posted to the classified section pending moderator approval.



I've started using thicker magnets on some of the pods after I got some feedback in regards to some people having difficulty with the pods holding firm on larger Exo Terra tanks and custom built tanks, essentially anything thicker then what would be on a 20 gallon prefab aquarium. The thicker magnets seem be holding firm on my 40 gallon tank and even on the 8mm polycarbonite panels of my greenhouse. I think this should solve the problem of people wanting to use these pods on thicker walled tanks. The thicker magnets are 1/8" thick as opposed to the 1/16" thick I have been using.

For the standard 10 and 20 gallon conversion or most prefab equivalents the standard 1/16" magnet should do just fine.



Please direct all questions related to the purchasing and selling of these pods to thread which should be posted to classifieds any minute now...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

They are looking great as always Devin!


----------



## urbanjungle (Mar 19, 2012)

BrainBug said:


> This is the batch of magnet frog pods that I completed last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you able to make larger versions? As I would like to use these as magnetic pots for some orchids....



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

How large are you thinking? I have made some this size with drainage holes in the bottom or a side hole instead of a top hole intended for mini orchids.

If you wanted to sketch something up I'm always down to give it a try.


----------



## urbanjungle (Mar 19, 2012)

BrainBug said:


> How large are you thinking? I have made some this size with drainage holes in the bottom or a side hole instead of a top hole intended for mini orchids.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to sketch something up I'm always down to give it a try.



No idea was just seeing if it was a possibly. 
Wanted to keep some bulbophilyum orchids 
Ferns and such. 800 - 900mm... 
Also do you ship internationally? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

urbanjungle said:


> No idea was just seeing if it was a possibly.
> Wanted to keep some bulbophilyum orchids
> Ferns and such. 800 - 900mm...
> Also do you ship internationally?
> Cheers


Wow, thats Huge! My kiln size is less then 1' and your talking almost 3'.

I'm limited to about 150mm in size with my current torch and set up. I do contract out larger soft glass terrariums to a local glass blower but they only feel comfortable doing up to about 250mm spheres, maybe a little larger asymmetrical stuff. They are thick, heavy and start at more then $200 a piece. I can get them with loops to hang but they will be way to heavy for any magnets I could get.

You can click the link on my signature and look at some of the 75mm-150mm pieces I can do. For orchids instead of tillandsia I would probably change the design a bit, either a larger center hole in front on a slightly flattened piece with smaller vent/drain holes around the permitter or one with lots of larger holes like swiss cheese. 

I just shipped an order of about 15 pods to the UK. It was $34 for USPS First Class, no insurance or tracking. Priority mail with tracking would have been about $55. Thankfully it made it there with no hiccups in about a month.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Currently available in Atlanta Botanical Gardens Frog Pod benefit auction.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/charity-auctions/280473-abg-auction-item-15-glass-frog-pod-opal-3-a.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/charity-auctions/280465-abg-auction-item-14-glass-frog-pod-opal-4-a.html


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

These are amazing. I think they beat film canisters by a mile. Why am I just now seeing these? lol


----------



## Aqua_il (Apr 10, 2016)

My son just moved out to Portland. I may have to have him bring some back when he visits! Glad to see the frogs appreciating them.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

You still making these?


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I have not made a batch in a while but I have about 9 ready to go that I can text you pictures of. 

Forgive me, I have been preoccupied with other projects, keeping the biz stocked, etc. and I have not been on this thread much. I will make some more eventually.

I recently got on Instagram and you can see some of my latest projects there: @Glass_and_Frogs

You can message me there or on here to inquire about glass.


----------

